# Pismo Beach CA To Start Pigeon Eradication At Pier ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.santamariatimes.com/articles/2007/07/19/news/centralcoast/news04.txt
-------------------------------------
Pismo plans to trap, kill pigeons
By April Charlton/Senior Staff Writer

Pismo Beach officials believe increased bacteria levels in the area's ocean water may be attributed in part to pigeon droppings.

The Pismo Beach City Council won't wait to see the effects of a new ordinance prohibiting feeding of birds on and near the city's pier before eradicating the birds that flock to the area.

With a 5-0 vote Tuesday, the council directed staff to solicit bids from companies that specialize in trapping and killing birds and bring back a proposal for an eradication program as soon as possible.

City Manager Kevin Rice said he hopes to have a proposal for the council to approve at its next meeting Aug. 7.

If the council approves an eradication program for the birds at the pier and near Cypress Street Bridge at that time, Rice said, trapping could begin as early as late August.

Last month, the council adopted the ordinance prohibiting feeding birds on the pier, in the city's pier zone that includes the pier parking lot and adjacent plaza, on the bridge and within 100 feet of Pismo Creek.

The move, which takes effect today, was a direct response to a string of recent ocean water health advisories around Pismo Pier; in mid-May, there was an eight-day health advisory near the pier because of elevated bacteria levels in the water.

The most recent health advisory was posted Tuesday after routine water samples taken at three sites in Pismo revealed higher-than-normal levels of bacteria 300 yards south, 40 feet south and 330 yards north of Pismo Pier.

Prior to Tuesday's posting, the last advisory warning people to stay out of the ocean because of increased bacteria levels came July 3 and was lifted the following day.

Although it's unknown what is causing the elevated bacteria levels near the pier, some city staff members believe a large population of pigeons around the pier area is to blame for the pollution problem.

However, the staff had recommended the council not take any action to remove the bird population from the pier and creek areas until possibly later this year.

Staff members felt several months were needed to monitor the effect of the new ordinance on the pigeon problem and ocean water quality before taking further steps, but the council didn't agree.

The council also directed staff to return in November with a follow-up status report on the pier's pigeon problem, water quality at the structure and how the eradication program is working.

April Charlton can be reached at 489-4206, Ext. 5016, or [email protected].


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, why can't they just catch the birds and drive them a few hours away and release them? Is there anything that members here can do to help stop 
this??

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> Terry, why can't they just catch the birds and drive them a few hours away and release them? Is there anything that members here can do to help stop this??
> 
> fp


Yes .. call, e-mail, fax the city with EDUCATED and POLITE information about other options. I just now got this article forwarded to me and am in the process of trying to get an organized front going.

It seems ludicrous to me that they are going to kill the pigeons without even knowing if the pigeons are really causing the problem .. as I said to the person who sent me this article, it could just as well be sewage spills which are pretty common down here in So Cal or other bad stuff in runoff that is making the way into the ocean.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*E-Mail Addresses For Council Members*

Here's a link to the contact information for the 5 Council members: http://www.pismobeach.org/council/

I think polite and informative e-mails are fine if you care to send one. Please DO NOT call these people on their home or cell phones. The phone # for the City of Pismo Beach is on the bottom of the webpage. If you want to call, then call that # and ask to speak with a council member or to leave a message for the city council.

Here's a link to the City of Pismo Beach Chamber of Commerce .. this is mostly a tourist town dependent upon visitors and the $$$ they spend there .. threaten the pocket books a bit .. but always politely and with correct information: http://www.pismochamber.com/

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Interesting that "in part" is mentioned but no definitive testing???

AND, if only "in part," where is the REST of the pollution coming from???

Talk about "GUILTY" without a trial... 

Stupidity abounds!

Shi


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, Shi, interesting also that with all the issues that could or might go on 
in a 'beach front' location such as illegal disposal of sewerage from boats/yachts, fishing boats cleaning fish and dumping the unsalvaged
remains into the bay, faulty sewerage lines and just illegal dumping in general, that the pigeons are being scapegoated without even a pretext of trying to ascertain the facts. It's become a foregone conclusion that the pigeons
are the primary cause in absence of any scientific data.

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*what's next*

Today its pigeons whats next seagulls after all they s**t in the ocean all the time. GEORGE


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Charismatic megafauna*

I think with the hot summers, the casual tourists and natives that are careless about trash and their personal sewage, sewage effluent from boats offshore and municipalities on-shore, illegal dumping, and so-on, it's only logical that we (the human species) are providing the majority of the growth media for whatever bacteria and algae are out there to "go forth and multiply". Talk about a mega-petri dish and perfect laboratory conditions; sounds like the pier is a perfect place. 

The problem with the Pismo Beach pigeons (and every other pigeon) is that they are not charismatic megafauna. There is no reporter hot to tell their story, no PETA folk to take their sides, no Humane Society or Sierra Club to rally to the cause. Surely someone out in CA has contacts with local media that can get cracking and start a story. Politicians hate bad press more than anything. Unfortunately, they love a quick fix even more, because that gives them votes. 

We have been conditioned to need the quick fix -- the ever faster computer, the cell and sat phones that allow us to talk anywhere, any time, the 24-hour banking and grocery stores so we don't have to wait even a few hours to buy, movies that premiere before their official open date, coffee & fast food stops on nearly every commerical corner. Why wouldn't a community be grateful that its leaders step in and "fix" the problem without waiting for conclusive evidence. The average citizens and certainly the politicos don't care, it just lets them get back to the business of going to the pier to buy stuff and to the ocean to covort and trash it.  

I can guarantee, that when the evidence comes back, it WILL point back to bird droppings -- that is the whole point of the study, after all. 
Statistics and science can be used to support any side you want it to. Give me a set of figures and a general idea of what are the conditions and I can give you a very solid science argument to support whatever side you favor, whether or not the report comes back that way. People are very clever at extracting statements from unbiased science reports to promote one side or another. A scientist should be biased against all sides to allow solid research and then present the findings. If the word "pigeon" or "bird droppings" are anywhere in that report as allowing the bacteria a good host, then that is all a crafty politician needs to CHA.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Terry, why can't they just catch the birds and drive them a few hours away and release them? Is there anything that members here can do to help stop
> this??


That would be too much effort for people that don't care about pigeons anyway. Perhaps our California members could do something like Fiona has done in Kettering, trap the birds and drive them in small groups to places where they can be kept confined for three weeks before being released. 




> Today its pigeons whats next seagulls after all they s**t in the ocean all the time.


Poor gulls, they are more likely to be the "guilty party" that the pigeons are. But at a seaside village here in the UK one man wanted the seagulls culled because he thought they were too noisy!

http://new.edp24.co.uk/content/news/story.aspx?brand=EDPOnline&category=News&tBrand=edponline&tCategory=news&itemid=NOED08+Aug+2005+18%3A15%3A40%3A190

Cynthia


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well I live in Paso Robles (google it about 30 miles form Pismo) and I know alot of city council members and mayors around here and today I placed a call to the mayor of Pismo (Family friend) and he isn't for it either and I have a couple of pigeon traps and the exterminator would charge 40 grand for six months of extermination and i put a bid in for 30g but the dif is i will be "relocating" to a big pen so they can live out the rest of their lives actually living so wish me luck I know 2 of the 5 city council members and I my best friend's grandpa is really tight with a 3rd so i think i have the majority. so pray pray ... and pray some more that I will get this thing!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds very positive, Matt, and I will certainly send positive thoughts and my prayers.

I hope everything works out, and you get the bid. Where are you relocating them?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well as most of you will recall that my gramps and I race pigeons we will probably just keep them in this huge pen that he has and I will just pull the eggs so when they die they will be gone, which is a better solution than i think to killing or catching the birds live and feeding them live to their natural predators?


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Matt,

How soon will you know if you get the bid?

Ellen


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

well they way local politics runs around here it could be tommarrow or it could be next year ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Good luck Mattt!

I think it is wonderful that you are prepared to step in and help these poor pigeons.

Do you know how many there are? We recently trapped and rehomed some that were due to be killed in the UK.

Cynthia


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well I can remember going to pismo when I was 3 to get fish and chips (same year my mom started racing after she had my bro and me) and i can remember around 200 pigeons now there has to be well over 1000 pigeons and it doesnt look good the city would rather see the pigeons destroyed that be kept alive because they know of the homing instinct and they know if they were to get out they would be right back where they came from will keep you guys posted!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Maybe you can convince them that the homing instinct is not all that "refined" in ferals. Also remind them it's against the law to kill or injure banded pigeons. Perhaps you can take some home with you. A few saved is better than none at all. 
What guarantees do they have that the endangered birds won't take some of this bait? There's got to be some waterfowl and migrant birds that frequent the pier and laws are very specific about those birds. Do they think that poison is just exclusive to pigeons?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Matt,

Most sanctuaries will confirm that after a feral pigeon has been kept in captivity for at least three weeks, the place of captivity will become its new home. They have found that the pigeons that they heal and then release will stick around.

Cynthia


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Matt, if you get the okay to do this, I will come and help you and your Grandpa trap them. I am in Northern California but will certainly travel there and hopefully be able to bring some friends along to help too. I'm sure I can round up some traps as well. I have the next month or so off so I have the time for sure. I really hope this works out, and what a wonderful thing you are trying to do to counteract this atrocity.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

People make me sick! Pigeons poop lets kill them, seagulls make noise lets kill them, deer ate out of my trash lets kill them, bunnies dug up my flowers lets kill them. Humans are SUPPOSED to be the most intelligent beings on earth. If we are so dang smart why can't we think of another solution to our problem them automatically getting trigger happy? As I am writing this I am watching my birds snuggling together and my bunny frolicking around playing. They live together totally harmoniously it makes me wonder who the "intelligent beings" really are.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Maryjane that is a great offer but this will take well over a year if we do do this. And my gramps is a carpenter so we make our own traps actually pretty easy so we already have enough to do this but thanks for the offer just not looking very good right now. but I would like to know where it says in the law books that it is illegal to kill banded birds, if you could get back to me with it that would be a great piece of leverage!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Matt, even if you don't het the contract is there anything to prevent you and/or Maryjayne and friends from trapping and relocating as many pigeons as you can?

Cynthia


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

yeah I wouldn't be comfortable trapping with food because not only would it encourage eating piles of food (which will provoke the eating of poison) and it will make them go from there old eating habits and to seeds and grain which I do not feel safe doing this because if we leave them alone the pigeons have a better chance these people they are going to hire are exterminators not pigeon keepers they dont know much about the birds and the tricks i know to get them in the trap so if we leave them alone the city will believe that they cant be caught or killed and just forget about them. This is really no big deal they are not really serious about it they got some bad test back on there water quality so they are going to blame it on the pigeons to keep people form noticing everything the city does they doesn't help the ocean at all so it is kinda a show all talk no walk but we will see how this turns out!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> Maryjane that is a great offer but this will take well over a year if we do do this. And my gramps is a carpenter so we make our own traps actually pretty easy so we already have enough to do this but thanks for the offer just not looking very good right now. *but I would like to know where it says in the law books that it is illegal to kill banded birds, if you could get back to me with it that would be a great piece of leverage*!


Here is a copy of the reg sent to me when I started working with 911 Pigeon Alert. Now where exactly it's found......I haven't a clue, but could sure find out.


RCW 9.61.190 - It is a class 1 civil infraction for any person, other
than the owner thereof or his authorized agent, to knowingly shoot,
kill, maim, injure, molest, entrap, or detain any Antwerp Messenger
or Racing Pigeon, commonly called "carrier or racing pigeons", having
the name of its owner stamped upon its wing or tail or bearing upon
its leg a band or ring with the name or initials of the owner or an
identification or registration number stamped thereon.
RCW 9.61.200 - It is a class 2 civil infraction for any person other
than the owner thereof or his authorized agent to remove or alter any
stamp, leg band, ring, or other mark of identification attached to
any Antwerp Messenger or Racing Pigeon.

RCW 9.61.190
Carrier or racing pigeons -- Injury to.
It is a class 1 civil infraction for any person, other than the owner
thereof or his authorized agent, to knowingly shoot, kill, maim,
injure, molest, entrap, or detain any Antwerp Messenger or Racing
Pigeon, commonly called "carrier or racing pigeons", having the name
of its owner stamped upon its wing or tail or bearing upon its leg a
band or ring with the name or initials of the owner or an
identification or registration number stamped thereon.

[1987 c 456 § 25; 1963 c 69 § 1.]
NOTES:

Legislative finding -- 1987 c 456: See RCW 7.80.005.

Effective date -- 1987 c 456 §§ 9-31: See RCW 7.80.901.

RCW 9.61.200
Carrier or racing pigeons -- Removal or alteration of identification.
It is a class 2 civil infraction for any person other than the owner
thereof or his authorized agent to remove or alter any stamp, leg
band, ring, or other mark of identification attached to any Antwerp
Messenger or Racing Pigeon.

[1987 c 456 § 26; 1963 c 69 § 2.]
NOTES:
Legislative finding -- 1987 c 456: See RCW 7.80.005.
Effective date -- 1987 c 456 §§ 9-31: See RCW 7.80.901.

RCW 7.80.005
Legislative finding -- 1987 c 456.
The legislature finds that many minor offenses that are established
as misdemeanors are obsolete or can be more appropriately punished by
the imposition of civil fines. The legislature finds that some
misdemeanors should be decriminalized to allow resources of the legal
system, such as judges, prosecutors, juries, and jails, to be used to
punish serious criminal behavior, since acts characterized as
criminal behavior have a tremendous fiscal impact on the legal system.

The establishment of a system of civil infractions is a more
expeditious and less expensive method of disposing of minor offenses
and will decrease the cost and workload of the courts of limited
jurisdiction.

[1987 c 456 § 6.]

RCW 7.80.901
Effective date -- 1987 c 456 §§ 9-31.
Sections 9 through 31 of this act shall take effect January 1, 1989.

[1987 c 456 § 34.]


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Most of the time I do not respond to these type of threads because quite frankly they are very disturbing and I am uncomfortable. 

Some of the most early Smith Family Home Movies occured in the 1950's...the idea was to have a great time at the rides of "Hershey Park" the same as the Hershey Choclate Bar...and Hershey boy's home fame.... and these movies were not of me on the rides, no they were of me......feeding the feral pigeons popcorn.

My hat and heart go out to all of you, to save the life of even a single pigeon...and if they have a special place of sorts in terms of souls...I am sorry for all those that must die because of the sins of humans. 

If there is really any form of justice in the universe....then some day there will be pay back......in the mean time, my heart comes out and my hat comes off to you....who labor so to save even the lowly of us all...for some day ...I believe with all my heart and soul...that you will be exalted and moved to a great place of honor.

For the rest of us, I think we must measure how we ourselves, can have any type of impact at all...in terms of promoting our friend...the pigeon. Do it in your own way...the best you can...wherever you can....all the time.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> Here is a copy of the reg sent to me when I started working with 911 Pigeon Alert. Now where exactly it's found......I haven't a clue, but could sure find out.


http://apps.leg.wa.gov/RCW/default.aspx?cite=9.61.190 Those statutes are part of the Washington State laws. 

Here is a link regarding California animal law: http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/waisgate?WAISdocID=19158211848+1+0+0&WAISaction=retrieve

Apparently this old verbiage no longer exists in the current California code: 
http://www.animallaw.info/historical/statutes/sthusca1900.htm#Section_598a

Terry


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

MaryJane, you certainly do not need permission to go trap them yourself, i would go ahead and do it if i were you! just take as many as you can, and Matt, the pigeons will eat whatever whenever without ANY help from you, so you dont have to worry about that. in fact, some people make sure to feed the pigeons themselves so they will be full and won eat the poison.
i woud find the poison and pick it up, do a little James Bond, binoculars and follow the exterminator around! that would be HILARIOUS! especially if you made a video of him putting the poison out, and you stealing it back! ACTUALLY, stealing is such a HARSH word for what you'll be doing, and I believe if it will save a life, then it IS justified!
GOOD LUCK, and find a way to go out and FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT for the pigeons of Pismo beach!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

One of our councils used to put down poison years ago and were forllowed around by a van full of people who would make a terribel racket with dustbin lids etc to stop the pigeons coming down to eat. the council gave that approach up.

Cynthia


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*May be Good News on Pismo Birds*

Here is the latest on the Pismo Decision, please visit the site and do the poll there for the birds.

http://www.sanluisobispo.com/news/local/story/122522.html

Ellen


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is very good news, thank you, Ellen.....I have been wondering about this. At least they're rethinking it, and it's thanks to people writing/calling in that has gotten it this far.  Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

*Pismo Pier Pigeons to be relocated to a farm in Cuyama*

http://tinyurl.com/34nr9k

Pismo Pier Pigeons to be relocated to a farm in Cuyama

Aug 22, 2007 10:54 AM
Featured Videos
Pismo Pier Pigeons to be relocated to a farm in Cuyama

Tuesday, August 21, 2007

Reported by: Amy Andrews

PISMO BEACH

The pigeon problem at the Pismo Pier continues to plague the small beach community.

Here are the Facts First:

* The ocean waters near Pismo Beach have tested positive for high levels of coliform bacteria several times this year.
* Health officials say pigeons may be part of the bacteria problem in the water.
* In July, the Pismo Beach City Council banned feeding the birds near the pier.
* Anyone caught feeding the birds could be forced to pay a $100 fine. 

Pigeons continue to flock to the pier despite the ban on feeding them. So, the city council is trying another plan of action.

Pismo Beach will hire the Humane Pigeon Control Group to remove pigeons from the pier and relocate them to a farm in Cuyama.

"It's from Dr. Antoine who raises pigeons and keeps them as pets, so he knows a lot about them," said Mary Ann Reiss, the Pismo Beach Mayor.

The proprietor of the group promised to reduce the pigeon population from over 400 to 25 to 50 birds for under $30,000 dollars.

"He indicates within three months he could probably get rid of all that we have," said Reiss.

The People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals questions the groups credentials.

"Relocation of the pigeons has yet to be found that it is a humane solution. We don't know the accountability of the company that's going to be doing this," said Brooke Foster of PETA.

PETA says methods like the Pikas System which is widely used in Europe, or even birth control would have been better choices.

Many of the folks we talked to were just happy to see the council doing something about the sometimes pesky pigeons.

"I think they're kind of a nuisance. We were just eating and they were being very bold and just coming up, right to our food," said Truman Ellis, a San Luis Obispo resident.

Still others are leery the pigeons are the problem at all.

"We feel that the proposed $40,000 pigeon abatement project is a costly attempt at solving the mystery of the high fecal content in the ocean water," said one resident at the Pismo Beach City Council meeting.

The council also appropriated $10,000 dollars to steam clean the pier.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I hope that the relocation company is not just another shell corporation. I agree with PETA that their bona fides should be well-checked out before cutting the check. I am very glad though that the city council had second thoughts about their plans and allowed citizen input -- so that is progress.

I was surprised at the results of the poll. Barely half of the voters thought that trapping and using the pigeons for food was a bad idea. Nearly 1/3 thought it was a good idea and the remainder thought using the pigeons for food was a good idea but only after other options had been explored.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*No Trust*

I have no trust in Peta after reading this check it out and see what you think.http://www.petakillsanimals.com/petaTrial.cfm GEORGE


----------

